# His and Hers schwinn Corvettes



## Durfmeyer (Oct 27, 2020)

I just picked up these matching schwinn Corvettes. I'm likely going to put up for sale.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 27, 2020)

Nice pair of 55's.


----------



## Durfmeyer (Oct 27, 2020)

Saw them locally and couldn't resist. They both ride pretty nice. The 3 speed could use some adjustment.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 27, 2020)

If you're gonna sell why not just list in the for sale section? Otherwise this looks a little like a fishing expedition. V/r Shawn


----------



## Durfmeyer (Oct 28, 2020)

@Freqman1 they're not currently for sale and I didn't say I was going to sell them here. So thats why there not posted in the classifieds. Why even comment on the post?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 28, 2020)

Durfmeyer said:


> @Freqman1 they're not currently for sale and I didn't say I was going to sell them here. So thats why there not posted in the classifieds. Why even comment on the post?



Because when someone says "I'm likely going to put up for sale" it looks like you are fishing for buyers. If you have no intention of selling why say that?


----------



## Durfmeyer (Oct 28, 2020)

@Freqman1 why does it matter to you? They will eventually be for sale but there not right now and i wasn't asking for a value. Get off the post. Your ruining my cabe experience


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 28, 2020)

Cool pair! What's wrong with fishing? That's how some people eat.....lol


----------



## phantom (Oct 28, 2020)

Very often when someone goes fishing all you see is worms.


----------



## Oilit (Oct 29, 2020)

Well anyway they're a nice looking pair. Finding one in that kind of shape isn't easy, let alone a matched set!


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Oct 29, 2020)

I think they're very nice. 
When they're up for sale they'll be $Xxx for the pair...except freqman1 it'll be $Xxx+$300! [emoji38]

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 29, 2020)

Real nice bikes. They will be easy to enjoy and easy to sell good luck.


----------



## Nashman (Oct 29, 2020)

Cool rides. Just let some comments roll off your back. The CABE is about fun and helping one another. Fishing is a topic that can be viewed in the "lounge" section and there are LOTS of cool fishing pics and advice/experience. Cheers, and welcome. Wherever and whenever you decide to sell that nice set of bikes, GLWTS!!  Bob


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 30, 2020)

Now we're discussing phishing and fishing in the same thread. I'm confused, anyone else?


----------



## phantom (Oct 30, 2020)

Wait until we talk about card sharks and card sharps in the same forum.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 31, 2020)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> I think they're very nice.
> When they're up for sale they'll be $Xxx for the pair...except freqman1 it'll be $Xxx+$300! [emoji38]
> 
> Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk



No interest here.


----------



## spoker (Oct 31, 2020)

nice bikes thanks 4 sharing the pics,always nice to have nice og bikes for reference!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 1, 2020)

I noticed the rack on the ladies' bike hangs out at least an inch more than the mens'. Fenders seem the same.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 1, 2020)

Adamtinkerer said:


> I noticed the rack on the ladies' bike hangs out at least an inch more than the mens'. Fenders seem the same.




Good catch. Front fender brace location looks different so I'm going with the fenders being different. I have to assume, and it looks like the girl's is a 26" but the fender brace sure looks closer back towards the fork.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 1, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Good catch. Front fender brace location looks different so I'm going with the fenders being different. I have to assume, and it looks like the girl's is a 26" but the fender brace sure looks closer back towards the fork.



I don't know, scrolling from one pic to the other, both front braces look to be at the same angle, and distance from the brake pads.


----------



## Oilit (Nov 2, 2020)

While we're looking at details, why does the lettering on the women's chain guard look bigger than on the man's?


----------



## Durfmeyer (Nov 4, 2020)

I believe the front fender had been swapped out. I noticed that the brace was bolted and not riveted.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 5, 2020)

Here's my original 55 girls chain guard decal. 




And this is my boys 55. Something fishy going on with the placement.


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 6, 2020)

My '56 Corvette and my '59 Speedster both have the cable for their two speed hubs clamped to the axle stay.


----------



## Oilit (Nov 7, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> My '56 Corvette and my '59 Speedster both have the cable for their two speed hubs clamped to the axle stay.



I believe that's right for the two speeds, but both of these look like three speeds, although the cable routing on the girl's looks odd.


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 7, 2020)

Oilit said:


> I believe that's right for the two speeds, but both of these look like three speeds, although the cable routing on the girl's looks odd.



You with the keen eye are correct. I apparently have been messing with the two 2 speeds too long to notice that was a brake handle.


----------



## Oilit (Nov 7, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> You with the keen eye are correct. I apparently have been messing with the two 2 speeds too long to notice that was a brake handle.



Those first generation Weinmann handles have a more squared-off appearance than the later versions, and you don't see them except on the balloon Jaguars, lightweights from about 1953-55 and the earliest middleweights. I can see how they would throw you off at a glance. I notice the boy's has a "red dot" anodized clamp anchor, which I haven't seen on this style before.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 7, 2020)

Oilit said:


> Those first generation Weinmann handles have a more squared-off appearance than the later versions, and you don't see them except on the balloon Jaguars, lightweights from about 1953-55 and the earliest middleweights. I can see how they would throw you off at a glance. I notice the boy's has a "red dot" anodized clamp anchor, which I haven't seen on this style before.




Those 1955 red dots must have started sometime in 1955. I've seen a few of the red dots on these but not too many. At first I thought the anodizing just wore off real easy but looking at my set I can see that they never were red. It would be nice to see a set with the red dots up close to see if they had the Pat. Pending marking on them.


----------

